
Oregon’s Legal Sale of Marijuana Comes with Reprieve - fisherjeff
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/21/us/oregons-legal-sale-of-marijuana-comes-with-reprieve.html
======
rblatz
Not sure if getting your record sealed, but then having your name and picture
all over the New York Times is going to work as well as she hoped.

~~~
PhantomGremlin
A somewhat more well known Oregonian had his felony record expunged a while
ago, but it's still on his Wikipedia page. I don't know if the whole escapade
hurt him or helped him in terms of his career.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Randal_Schwartz](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Randal_Schwartz)

------
nmcfarl
A good article, I had no idea that the legal framework adopted I'm Oregon, was
so different from Washington's.

------
shrike
Link is broken (404), should be -
[http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/21/us/oregons-legal-sale-
of-m...](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/21/us/oregons-legal-sale-of-marijuana-
comes-with-reprieve.html)

~~~
dang
Thanks; fixed.

